# TIA-Portal Programmiersprache Windows-IL:-(



## Joosy (6 Juli 2021)

!! TIA-Portal in C# (Windows IL) !!
!! Im Ernst jetzt !!
!! Euer SourceCode ist offen !!

Ist das ein schlechter Witz? oder die Antwort darauf, warum alles so langsam ist.

Das dies bisher noch niemand aufgefallen ist?

Bitte, nicht Native und bitte in C++ betriebsystemunabhängig. Dann ist das Teil 100fach schneller und wesentlich professioneller.


----------



## ducati (6 Juli 2021)

meinst Du jetzt, dass das TIA-Potal selbst in C# entwickelt wurde? Das ist doch lange bekannt. Gerüchte behaupten, dass es das größte C#-Projekt der Welt ist.


----------



## Joosy (6 Juli 2021)

Jepp, das meinte ich.


----------



## wolfi_by (8 Juli 2021)

Hmm. Ich würde behaupten dass es durch c# prinzipiell zumindest darauf vorbereitet is platform unabhängig zu sein... Voll ist vermutlich erst ab. NET 6 welches im Herbst erscheint möglich sofern alle Funktionen implementiert wurden. 
Ich fände viel wichtiger sich an die vorgegebenen Design Regeln zu halten... Dann wäre zumindest die Oberfläche schon mal aufgeräumt. Wenn man dann noch die gewünschten Funktionen auf Anhieb finden würde dann wär das auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Mrtain (16 Juli 2021)

Joosy schrieb:


> Bitte, nicht Native und bitte in C++ betriebsystemunabhängig. Dann ist das Teil 100fach schneller und wesentlich professioneller.



Ich wage es mal zu behaupten, dass die Probleme bei TIA nicht in der Sprache C# zu suchen sind....


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juli 2021)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich wage es mal zu behaupten, dass die Probleme bei TIA nicht in der Sprache C# zu suchen sind....


Direkt an der Sprache vermutlich nicht, indirekt aber schon.
In C++ wäre das Projekt entweder noch nicht fertig oder 10 mal so teuer. Denn du wirst einfacher hunderte C# Programmierer als C++-Programmierer finden. Und letztere die wirklich was können, werden teurer sein. In C# kannst du dir auch mit etwas Halbwissen schnell was hinschustern was zumindest irgendwie läuft. In C++ fliegt dir ohne wirklich sattelfest zu sein das Projekt sehr schnell um die Ohren. Darum programmiere ich selbst meine kleinen Anwendungen auch in C# oder Python und nicht in C++. Bei einem so großen Projekt wie TIA-Portal kommt dann verutlich die etwas schlechtere Performance von .Net und Programmierer die schlechten Code produzieren zusammen, und dann kommt ein Programm heraus wo jemand mit 4 Finger Schreibtechnik schneller tippt als das Programm auf einen Multicore zig Gigaherz Rechner die Tastaturbefehle verarbeiten kann.


----------



## Mrtain (17 Juli 2021)

Hallo Thomas, bei vielen deiner Argumente gebe ich dir recht. Aber für mein dafürhalten, kann ich einer Sprache auch nicht indirekt die Schuld für die mangelnde Qualität eines Produktes geben. Das ist ein hausgemachtes Problem. 
Vielleicht hat man sich mit den Ansatz, eine Software für alles, schlicht und einfach übernommen....


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2021)

Die ganzen Spekulationen und Vermutungen bringen doch letztlich nichts.
C# als Sprache ist nicht schlecht. Die Weiterentwicklung der Sprache und des Frameworks drumherum ist ok.

Ein Werkzeug für alles ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Schaut euch doch die Automatisierungstechnik heute an:
Was muss heute alles konfiguriert werden und für was brauchst du heute alles Software oder noch schlimmer Handy-Apps.
Früher hast du Lichttaster mit nem Schraubendreher eingestellt, heute brauch ich Software.
Baugruppen wurden per Dip-Schalter konfiguriert und heute? Ohne Software geht gar nix.

Wieviel Programme habt ihr auf den Notebooks und viele verschiedene Kabel und Programmieradapter und Kabel in der Tasche?


----------



## ducati (17 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Werkzeug für alles ist auch nicht verkehrt.


Also bei so vielen TIA Versionen die ich auf meinem Laptop hab ist das doch dadurch schon nicht "ein" Werkzeug.
Jedes Jahr wird die Form der Schraubenköpfe geändert, so dass Du nen neuen Schraubenzieher brauchst...

Aber ja, das hat primär nichts mit C# zu tun sondern mit Praxisferne und Inkompetenz diverser Leute.


----------



## Mrtain (17 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wieviel Programme habt ihr auf den Notebooks und viele verschiedene Kabel und Programmieradapter und Kabel in der Tasche?


Derzeit 1 IDE (JetSym) und ein Patchkabel...


----------



## Frohnius (18 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wieviel Programme habt ihr auf den Notebooks und viele verschiedene Kabel und Programmieradapter und Kabel in der Tasche?


windows 7 + codesys ide + vega-software .... 
der rest ist auf einem anderen notebook ...
und auch bei codesys (bei mir schneider / somachine) ist es nicht viel einfacher als bei siemens ... 
nicht wirklich schnell .. und keinen mist mit updates riskieren !!!

man kann eigentlich froh sein, dass das in c++ entwickelt wurde ...

schlimmer geht immer .. und da wäre zb java ..


----------

